# Over filtering a 10-20gal tank?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Thinking of putting a AC70 on a 10gal on the lowest setting. Until I get the 20gal working.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Talk about pampering. Nothing is ever wrong when you over filter. I wanted to pick up one of those AC70's from Big Als. Apparently that was one of the first things that went.


----------

